# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Productos Agropecuarios  VENDO MAIZ MORADO

## gzuck

Buen  día, a las personas  interesadas vendo maiz morado, mi producto es originario de Huanta - Ayacucho.  *Email:* grupovargasperu@gmail.com *
Teléfono:* (511) 991 791 277 *
Stock:* Cantidad que Ud nececite, todo el año.Temas similares: VENTA DE MAIZ MORADO maiz morado Siembra de Maiz Morado vendo maiz morado en chacra Artículo: Exigen protección para el maíz morado

----------

JulioCesarMaízMorado

----------


## davicho1104

buenas noches quisierra saber si tienes maiz morado seco para venta 
gracias

----------

MAIZMORADO

----------


## gzuck

AHORA NO ES LA TEMPORADA DE MAIZ DE AQUI A MES Y MEDIO O 2 MESES PARA SER EXACTOS LE OFRESCO EL PRODUCTO,
DEJEME SUS DATOS PARA UBICARLO CUANDO CUENTE CON MAS STOCK. SALUDOS

----------


## davicho1104

Gracias por tu pronta rpta, dime estas en lima o en ayacucho, eres productor?? te dejo mi cel 971167364 espero podamos hacer negocio un abrazo

----------


## kateru

Buenas tardes, quisiera por favor me den información de su producto... deseo comprar coronta de maíz morado mi teléfono es el 962388981. Gracias

----------


## SantAntonio

Hola gzuck,
Hay unos cuantos meses Estoy  buscando semillas de Perú, como el maíz morado. ¿Me podrías vender?
 Yo vivo en Francia. aquí está mi dirección de correo electrónico: dolitani@orange.fr 
 gracias por su ayuda.

----------


## Edgar S.H

Buenas tardes,
Se dispone de 15 tn de maiz morado. interesados escribir a edgarsh07@hotmail.com

----------

JulioCesarMaízMorado

----------


## JulioCesarMaízMorado

Soy Empresario Mayorista de Maíz Morado, trabajo en el Gran Mercado Mayorista de Lima "GMML" Pabellón "C" Psto.125. Compro y vendo maíz morado (seco o mojado), coronta, polvillo y grano. interesados comunicarse al #969000891 - 930796554. Email: julio92_28@hotmailcom ¡A UN EXCELENTE PRECIO!

----------


## JulioCesarMaízMorado

Soy Empresario Mayorista de Maíz Morado, trabajo en el Gran Mercado Mayorista de Lima "GMML" Pabellón "C" Psto.125. Compro y vendo maíz morado (seco o mojado), coronta, polvillo y grano. interesados comunicarse al #969000891 - 930796554. Email: julio92_28@hotmailcom ¡A UN EXCELENTE PRECIO!

----------


## JulioCesarMaízMorado

Soy Empresario Mayorista de Maíz Morado, trabajo en el Gran Mercado Mayorista de Lima "GMML" Pabellón "C" Psto.125. Compro y vendo maíz morado (seco o mojado), coronta, polvillo y grano. interesados comunicarse al #969000891 - 930796554. Email: julio92_28@hotmailcom ¡A UN EXCELENTE PRECIO!

----------


## JulioCesarMaízMorado

Soy Empresario Mayorista de Maíz Morado, trabajo en el Gran Mercado Mayorista de Lima "GMML" Pabellón "C" Psto.125. Compro y vendo maíz morado (seco o mojado), coronta, polvillo y grano. interesados comunicarse al #969000891 - 930796554. Email: julio92_28@hotmailcom .  ¡A UN EXCELENTE PRECIO!

----------


## JulioCesarMaízMorado

Soy Empresario Mayorista de Maíz Morado, trabajo en el Gran Mercado Mayorista de Lima "GMML" Pabellón "C" Psto.125. Compro y vendo maíz morado (seco o mojado), coronta, polvillo y grano. interesados comunicarse al #969000891 - 930796554. Email: julio92_28@hotmailcom ¡A UN EXCELENTE PRECIO!

----------


## EMPRESARIO MAYORISTA GMML.

Soy Empresario Mayorista, trabajo en el  "GMML" Pabellón "C" Psto.125. COMPRO  Y VENDO  MARACUYA Y MAIZ MORADO fresco, seco, coronta, polvillo, semilla  y grano. LLAMAR AL: 969000891  informes@maizmoradoperu.com www.maizmoradoperu.com www.facebook.com/mayoristasdemaizmoradoymaracuya
¡A UN EXCELENTE PRECIO!

----------


## OceanLeader Peruvian Sam

Tengo maiz morado
Llamar 934384145.

----------


## annelise

cuanto vendes la tonelada de maiz morado info al correo annel4858@gmail.com gracias

----------


## marco11

Vendo maiz morado en Arequipa interesados escribirme a agricultoraqp@outlook.es o llamar 959961244

----------

